# Audiosignal aus Boxen + USB-Headset gleichzeitig [Win7]



## fiumpf (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir ein USB-Headset gekauft. Das Problem bei Windows 7 und USB-Headsets: Es funktioniert nur eine Ausgabequelle, entweder das Headset oder die Boxen. Das jeweilige Ausgabegerät muss man vor Gebrauch per Klick als Standardgerät festlegen. An sich kein Problem, das Umschalten nervt nur tierisch wenn man sein Headset benutzen will.

 Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über Boxen und Headset gleichzeitig Sound auszugeben?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

das geht AFAIK nicht, denn windows hat immer nur eine grad aktive soundkarte, jedenfalls kann AFAIK zB eine playersoftware zumindest nur entweder die eine oder die andere karte benutzen, und das headset für USB *ist *eine eigene soundkarte, is halt ein kleiner soundchip eingebaut. 

 aber hast du nicht vorne am gehäuse nen USB-port, so dass das ein/austecken nicht mehr arbeit als ein mausklick wäre? oder du nimmt ein USB-verlkängerungskabel, das du nahe deines arbeitsplatzes enden läßt. 

 ps: du weißt aber, dass du von dem menüpunkt "sound" in der systemsteuerung auch ne direkverknüpfung auf den desktop legen kannst?


----------



## fiumpf (8. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber hast du nicht vorne am gehäuse nen USB-port, so dass das ein/austecken nicht mehr arbeit als ein mausklick wäre? oder du nimmt ein USB-verlkängerungskabel, das du nahe deines arbeitsplatzes enden läßt.


   Ich hab ne G11-Tastatur mit zwei USB-Buchsen. Da hängt das Headset dran.

 Dass ein USB-Headset immer ne eigene Soundkarte verbaut hat, wusste ich nicht. Genaugenommen sind es vier Mausklicks um das Standardgerät zu wählen (über das Tray-Icon). Die Vorzüge eines USB-Headsets sind diese vier Mausklicks aber wert. Schade trotzdem dass Boxen und Headset nicht gleichzeitig funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2010)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > aber hast du nicht vorne am gehäuse nen USB-port, so dass das ein/austecken nicht mehr arbeit als ein mausklick wäre? oder du nimmt ein USB-verlkängerungskabel, das du nahe deines arbeitsplatzes enden läßt.
> ...


 kannst du das standardwiedergabegerät denn nicht bei "sound" in der systemsteuerung wählen? Bei Visa siehe Bildanhang - und wenn du auf "sound" RECHTSklickst, kannst du ner verknüpfung auch zum desktop erstellen.

 oder ne andere idee: erstelle doch ein makro auf einer der G-tasten, und wenn du zB G18 drückst, macht der PC automatisch die 4 klickt, die du sonst selber machen musst ^^


----------



## Look (8. Januar 2010)

Wen es darum geht die Klicks zu minimieren, gibt es hier ein paar Progs zum schnellen wechsel, mhhh, win7 ist hier nicht explizit genannt, aber vielleicht funktioniert eines trotzdem (gerade stads dürfte das sein, was dir gefallen könnte):

 http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/08/26/easily-change-or-switch-the-default-audio-sound-output-in-windows-vista-and-xp/


----------



## fiumpf (8. Januar 2010)

Look schrieb:


> Wen es darum geht die Klicks zu minimieren, gibt es hier ein paar Progs zum schnellen wechsel, mhhh, win7 ist hier nicht explizit genannt, aber vielleicht funktioniert eines trotzdem (gerade stads dürfte das sein, was dir gefallen könnte):
> 
> http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives/2008/08/26/easily-change-or-switch-the-default-audio-sound-output-in-windows-vista-and-xp/


   Die Idee der Programme ist saugeil und wäre genau das was ich brauche. Leider funktioniert keines der drei Programme bei mir, bzw. mit Win 7. Aber die Richtung ist schonmal nicht schlecht.




Herbboy schrieb:


> oder
> ne andere idee: erstelle doch ein makro auf einer der G-tasten, und
> wenn du zB G18 drückst, macht der PC automatisch die 4 klickt, die du
> sonst selber machen musst ^^


   Die G-Tasten lassen sich weder mit Mausbewegungen/-klicks noch mit Verknüpfungen belegen. Verknüpfungen gehen schon, dann aber nur wenn in der Verknüpfung der Pfad zur .exe angegeben ist. Hat auf jeden Fall nicht geklappt.


----------



## Look (8. Januar 2010)

Nun ja, es wird dran gearbeitet für win7 (nicht bei den drei genannten, da ist nur der Vista Audio Switcher Programmierer noch dran und verbessert sein Prog), so einfach ist es also nicht mehr, aber es gibt wohl schon funktionierende Sachen, nur sind die halt ein bisschen, naja, andere Programme mit Skripten und so:

 http://coastalrocket.blogspot.com/2009/12/switching-audio-devices-in-windows-7.html

 http://superuser.com/questions/22996/windows-vista-7-managing-multiple-audio-playback-devices


 hier ist man noch dran:
 http://www.autohotkey.com/forum/topic2436.html&sid=ff5063883de6081e301a3f1bc265042a

 hier könnte was kommen
 http://www.codeproject.com/KB/system/AudioConfigurationManager.aspx?msg=3296955


 Du bist damit nicht allein, wen man ein bisschen sucht per Phrase - audio device switch windows7 - kommt einiges zu Tage, ich gehe davon aus, das da bald was aus der standalone Programmecke kommt ala STADS.


----------



## fiumpf (13. Januar 2010)

Look schrieb:


> Du bist damit nicht allein, wen man ein bisschen sucht per Phrase - audio device switch windows7 - kommt einiges zu Tage, ich gehe davon aus, das da bald was aus der standalone Programmecke kommt ala STADS.


 Erstmal danke für die ganzen Links. Einige habe ich vorher schon per Google gefunden, richtig funktioniert hat davon (noch) nichts.

*ABER: *
  Gerade eben - und ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer, warum - ist ein Wunder passiert. Ich war ingame, schloss das Headset an die Tastatur und wollte auf den Desktop switchen um das Headset als Standardgerät anzugeben. Doch es kam Sound aus dem Headset! Oo, Boxen aus. Nochmal getestet. Headset ausgesteckt: Sound kam aus den Boxen. Nochmal oO, raus aus dem Spiel und mit dem Mediaplayer getestet: selbes Spiel.

  Aktuell behandelt mein Windows das Headset primär, sobald ich es anstecke sind die Boxen aus. So muss es sein!

  Warum das so ist, keine Ahnung. Die Tools sind alle deinstalliert und in den paar Tagen ohne diese Tools musste ich wie gehabt das Standardgerät manuell umstellen. Das Einzige was am System geändert wurde, waren vorhin die Windows-Updates. Ich nehms einfach so hin und hoffe dass es so bleibt.


----------



## tomek17 (19. Februar 2010)

Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem (und dachte mir, ehe ich einen neuen Threat erstelle...):

 Früher:
 Windows XP, Musik oder Spiele laufen über die Boxen, ich stelle aufs Headset um und die nun neu gestarteten Programme (Skype) laufen über mein USB-Headset, und zwar genau, wie ich es haben will: gleichzeitig. Ich konnte also übers Headset Skypen und dabei spielen und Musik über meine Boxen hören.

 Jetzt:
 Windows 7. Wenn ich auf das Headset umstelle, stellen sich automatisch alle Programme dadrauf um. Das will ich aber garnicht. Wenn ich mehrmals klicken muss, stört mich das nicht, hauptsache ich kriege 2 oder mehr Programme (bei einem PC) auf 2 Ausgänge verteilt.

 Wenn einer von euch ne Lösung hat, wär ich ihm sehr dankbar.


----------



## boboderpirat (11. August 2017)

Ich weiß, ich weiß ^^ Beitrag ist aus 2010. Leider ist es einer der obersten Beiträge die man sieht wenn man das Problem googelt. Stand natürlich vor dem selben Problem und habe schon bereut 120 euro für nen Headset ausgegeben zu haben. Aber habe bisschen experementiert und eine einfache Lösung gefunden. Anleitung gerade hochgeladen: USB Headset und Boxen bzw. zweites Headset gleichzeitig nutzen

15 Euro Hardware und freeware programm regeln. Funktioniert einwandfrei Liebe grüße aus dem Jahr 2017^^


----------

